# Special adapters for Python?



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Hey folks, was wondering if anyone has faced my situation before and been in a condo where both the bathroom and kitchen sinks have taps that can't have python's standard adapter attached. My kitchen sink is one of those that can turn into a shower spray and I can't seem to detach any part of it to connect something to. The bathroom sink has a tiny little spout and I couldn't find any adapters at Canadian tire the right size to fit into it let alone to fit into it AND then fit onto the python's adapter. Anyone run into a similar problem and found a good solution short of changing the faucet altogether?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just a off the head idea to the gender bender probem here. IT may need specialized custom adaptor or a plumber maybe able to make you one and thread it for you. Or you could make one yourself or epoxy the hell out of the parts so it won't leak and still remove off the sink threads.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

The strainer will certainly come off of the bathroom fixture, once off take it to a real plumbing shop - not a box store - and they'll have the correct adapter you will need.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

I had that problem in my apartment as well. I just took the end of the python and the strainer off the tap to my closest little hardware store, took them both to the counter and and the guy got me exactly the perfect adaptor in a matter of two minutes.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Well, I took the tap to CDN tire and Home Depot and they didn't have a matching fitting. I thought of putting a piece of vinyl pipe over the faucet tap and then running that to the tank but can't find any that fit over the end snugly. Does anyone make custom copper fittings or am I kinda screwed? Never been anywhere that didn't have at least one sink with a standard garden hose adapter.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I take the showerhead off the pipe and use that connecter - should be a standard size then - I think it was a $5 brass adapter at canadian tire to attach my RO system to the pipe. If my memory serves me correctly it was a 3/4" to 1/2" adapter.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

If you're referring to the kitchen sink faucet, unfortunately, unlike most models which do screw off, this one is a solid one piece thing with an extendable metal hose deal. I thought the thing might be calciumed shut but even after clr, no part of it wants to come off .  I have garden hose connector types in my laundry room but I don't know how I'd use those really and Im not sure if the water used in the washer is potable or waste water which might not be good for fish.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No, I meant the shower in the tub. My RO system lives in the tub, much to my gf's chagrin!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Interesting, I'll have to see if that's an option here.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

If it's your condo, could you not plumb in some taps under the sink in the cabinet?


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

@Car2n
You'd be surprised at how difficult it is to do anything in a condo that you supposedly own. There are so many rules it makes you wanna throw up a little in your mouth. I just spent $340 on toilet & dishwasher installation labour because the building management/board forces you to use licensed plumbers and electricians (for insurance purposes). Now I have to wait for a scheduled appliance pick-up day before I can take out my old items because God forbid my dishwasher is left overnight next to the garbage dumpsters.

I took my Python parts to Home Depot and the plumbing expert insisted I buy a Moen adapter from the plumbing section and not a no-name adapter from one isle over. The Moen adapter was a perfect fit to my faucet...glad I listened to him (although I ended up not using the teflon tape he upsold to me, however, it's good to have in my toolbox).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cory said:


> Interesting, I'll have to see if that's an option here.


It was the only option for me besides installing a piercing saddle valve, or trying something funky with the washing machine plumbing. The kitchen was a no-go because of the wand that pulls out, and the bthroom has some funky european thing that is, well, useless.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Sounds a lot like my condo, maybe yours is a Tridel also. It looks as though the showerhead might work but couldnt get it off with the tools I have here. They caulked it pretty good and I dont have anything that could grip it properly. Im almost thinking of buying a long length of hose to slip over the kitchen faucet then just use gravity to fill the tanks. I have my water pump for vacuuming so it may be the easiest way at least in the short term. Im renting right now though so I don't feel like putting any money into this place.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Well the solution ended up being a very narrow gauge of vinyl hosing that was JUST the right width to shove into my bathroom tap. The tap narrows inside to a point that is just about the exact same circumference as this strange piece of python hosing I had lying around and just decided to try. Im going to see if I can match a longer piece somewhere now. Showerhead really didn't wanna come off.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Those faucets are usually Euopean styles w/metric fittings where the imperial Python fittings will not work. My suggestion is to take the aerator with you to HD or a speciality plumbing store, ie Hudson's, and they will find the part(s) to adapt the faucet fitting to the Python fittings.

JME/HTH


----------

